# 5th wheel to gooseneck adaptor



## browercreed (Dec 23, 2008)

This question may already appear here somewhere, but I'm unable to find my answer.  Has anyone had
any experience with a 5th wheel to gooseneck adaptor?   This adaptor would be less expensive for me
than having the 5th wheel hitch installed in my truck.   However, I don't want to compromise safety to
save a few hundred dollars.


----------



## LEN (Dec 23, 2008)

Re: 5th wheel to gooseneck adaptor

Although not a 5ver drive I have seen posts, that  the added goose neck made for too much stress on the bed area frame and caused cracking and because it was add on it's not covered by the builder.

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 24, 2008)

Re: 5th wheel to gooseneck adaptor

There are much more serious consequences than money to consider for this changeover.

You say, "I don't want to compromise safety to save a few hundred dollars."

You are absolutely right!

PS. Think of what your insurance company will be telling those folks in the other wrecked vehicles.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 24, 2008)

Re: 5th wheel to gooseneck adaptor

Spend a little extra money and do it right.  If you 5th wheel is under warranty, you will void the frame warranty.  It puts stresses on the frame that it was not desigened to take.


----------



## browercreed (Dec 24, 2008)

Re: 5th wheel to gooseneck adaptor

Thanks for all the replies.  We're  new at this, and it's rather confusing when you have one person telling you one thing
and someone else telling you something else entirely.  Sooo, I knew I could come ask the experts since most of you have been
doing this for quite some time.   Our RV has been parked, but we plan to start taking some trips so we wanted to do the right
thing when we install the hitch.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 24, 2008)

Re: 5th wheel to gooseneck adaptor

Joyce, you keep that attitude!  It's a healthy one!


----------

